# How to make satin Skervesen 'pop' more?



## constepatdyak (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey guys, 

this might be a weird question, but i have a satin finished Raptor with an ebony top, and last night when I was cleaning some crap off it with isopropyl alcohol the ebony grain and colours just popped and brightened up tenfold. It looked amazing. 

So I was wondering if there was some semi-permanent way to make it like that again? I was thinking virtuoso guitar polish, i don't mind a light gloss finish. 

Would that even work or is this crazy?

Thanks.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, that's the problem with satin finishes - they tend to mute the depth of figured woods. You can gloss it, but I'm not sure if you can apply something like oil that would give the same effect. Is it actually finished in satin or just an oil finish?


----------



## constepatdyak (Feb 8, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, that's the problem with satin finishes - they tend to mute the depth of figured woods. You can gloss it, but I'm not sure if you can apply something like oil that would give the same effect. Is it actually finished in satin or just an oil finish?



It's a satin finish. I think. The ebony really looks pale and drab in the satin


----------



## jahosy (Feb 8, 2014)

Maybe try tru oil? The grains of my claro walnut top popped once tru oil was applied.


----------



## constepatdyak (Feb 8, 2014)

jahosy said:


> Maybe try tru oil? The grains of my claro walnut top popped once tru oil was applied.



Would I need to get the satin finish off first or just rub it on? I'm a bit hesitant sanding a $4000 guitar


----------



## jahosy (Feb 8, 2014)

constepatdyak said:


> Would I need to get the satin finish off first or just rub it on? I'm a bit hesitant sanding a $4000 guitar



You will need to sand off the satin finish. 

Just re-read your post, you mentioned that the grains came alive while being wiped with alcohol? That should not have happened if there's a layer of satin finish on it since the grains would've been sealed. Perhaps the top was oiled? 

Best bet is to contact the skervesen guys for advice.  

Good luck!


----------



## constepatdyak (Feb 8, 2014)

jahosy said:


> You will need to sand off the satin finish.
> 
> Just re-read your post, you mentioned that the grains came alive while being wiped with alcohol? That should not have happened if there's a layer of satin finish on it since the grains would've been sealed. Perhaps the top was oiled?
> 
> ...



Yep, ill ask Skervesen. Thanks all!


----------



## tssb (Feb 9, 2014)

My guess is you have a satin finish and the wood is actually sealed. The reason the alcohol made it pop is that it did not get absorbed into the immediately (as it was a sealed finish) and remained on the surface as a thin (film) layer. 

Any extra layers will make the appearance change, due to the *index of refraction changing :*. 

Clear, gloss,etc finishes will give the impression of deeper, more saturated colours, as the finish itself is both a lot thicker and with a higher index of refraction. 
Satin finishes are thinner and have a lower index of refraction.
See below :


> 2 coats of gloss finish to the left half of the panel and 2 coats of satin to the right half. Then I applied 1 coat of satin finish to the right half of the gloss side and 1 coat of gloss finish to the left half of the satin side. The two glosses are indistinguishable and the two satins are indistinguishable even though they have the opposite sheens underneath. It works this way with all types of finish.



The guy says they are indistinguishable, but in reality, there is a difference. Satin with gloss on top will be duller than just gloss.







link to original article (scroll a bit, it's titled gloss vs satin)

EDIT : as the article suggests, sanding off the satin finish would yield the best results, but a gloss layer can be added without any sanding.


----------



## constepatdyak (Feb 10, 2014)

^Thank you so much, great article. Appreciate it mate


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 10, 2014)

Can you gloss an ebony top anyway? Or is it considered too oily to gloss? I'm not suggesting it is, I honestly have no idea.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 10, 2014)

constepatdyak said:


> Yep, ill ask Skervesen. Thanks all!


 
Have they replied with the finish type yet?


----------



## constepatdyak (Feb 10, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Have they replied with the finish type yet?



Nah they usually take a few days to respond, they seem to be really busy now


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 10, 2014)

constepatdyak said:


> Nah they usually take a few days to respond, they seem to be really busy now


 
They have some great work to show for their busyness .


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Can you gloss an ebony top anyway? Or is it considered too oily to gloss? I'm not suggesting it is, I honestly have no idea.



I'm not sure what type of ebony we're talking about here but i've definitely seen Macassar Ebony with a gloss finish on it. You also see all kinds of Rosewoods used for acoustic guitars that have gloss finishes too and you don't get much oilier than that so it shouldn't be a problem if he uses the right type of finish.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 10, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Can you gloss an ebony top anyway? Or is it considered too oily to gloss? I'm not suggesting it is, I honestly have no idea.


AFAIK ebony isn't that oily at all.


----------



## crg123 (Mar 5, 2014)

If I recall correctly Skervesen uses a really heavy duty Acrylic finish to get their Satin look. I'm not sure if that information helps or hurts you but I figured I'd let you know.


----------

